# **** Final Redfish Tournament Of The Year****



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

The Emerald Coast Redfish Club is hosting its last tournament of the year October 18th at St. Andrews Bay, Panama City. The tournament sitewill be at Carl Gray Park, link for directions and map:http://www.theredfishclub.com/Page2.html. The club's tournaments mirror IFA events in regulations and format, 2 man teams, artificials only, and fish must be kept alive. This tournament is open to any non-club team that would like to participate. If you're an IFA team fishing in the championship in November, then this would be the perfect opportunity to prefish, hear what else is going on in different areas,and have a chance to winsome extra cash. The entree fee is cheap, just $25.00 a team. There is also an optional calcutta side bet that is $50.00 per team if wishing to put a little more on the line. After weigh in, there will be some festivities and is sure to be a great time. Come see what your local redfish club is all about and join us!!!!</DIV>Go to website www.theredfishclub.com for more information.</DIV></DIV></DIV>Jim Jimenez</DIV>Club Operator</DIV>[email protected]</DIV>www.theredfishclub.com</DIV>850-450-4298</DIV>


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

:withstupid


----------



## Redfish Riviera (Sep 11, 2008)

How did the tournament go? Team Redfish Riviera could not make it.

Redfish Riviera


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Redfish Riviera (10/14/2008)*How did the tournament go? Team Redfish Riviera could not make it.
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish Riviera




Check back after it actually takes place.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

> *Redfish Riviera (10/14/2008)*How did the tournament go? Team Redfish Riviera could not make it.
> 
> Redfish Riviera


1 week early. Check the date though, you might be able to make it.


----------

